# Does anyone know where I can get timmyDean's ( K1-V2) Version 13_13 or 14_14



## whitesnake (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get timmyDean's ( K1-V2) Version 13_13 or 14_14. All the links on XDA are dead to download it... I really need it... The 02_02 does not work on my K1.. the 04_04 works.. but of course the OTA's don't work (known problem). This is why I need the K1-V2 which is suppose to reload 13_13 or 14_14 version of the Lenovo Ideapad K1 to stock.. I just needs stock.. I don't need it rooted.


----------



## rancherochido (Jan 28, 2012)

What are you trying to do?? Why don't you just flash K1_CWM_ALPHA3.zip using NVFlash. This will put you in 13_13 and then just OTA update to 14_14 to get full stock unrooted.


----------



## whitesnake (Mar 16, 2012)

rancherochido said:


> What are you trying to do?? Why don't you just flash K1_CWM_ALPHA3.zip using NVFlash. This will put you in 13_13 and then just OTA update to 14_14 to get full stock unrooted.


Well that's not Stock.. That's without the apps... I need to send the K1 back to Lenovo to repair the AutoBrightness issue (Image Driver update). I don't want them to know that I rooted it.


----------



## whitesnake (Mar 16, 2012)

Also.. IN about the tablet says it's a Xoom.. So If I took it back to Lenvo.. they would hmm... Laugh??


----------



## rancherochido (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes but if you do the update to 14_14 It reflashes the whole thing and takes you back to stock. In other words flash 13_13 boot it up and then go to the system properties and look for update. Download and flash thru the regular lenovo recovery.


----------



## whitesnake (Mar 16, 2012)

rancherochido said:


> Yes but if you do the update to 14_14 It reflashes the whole thing and takes you back to stock. In other words flash 13_13 boot it up and then go to the system properties and look for update. Download and flash thru the regular lenovo recovery.


This is what I really need!!!.. Really.. I need to send the unit back to Lenovo and I don't want them to see that I have it rooted..

Please .. if anyone has K1_A301_13_13_111209_US TimmyDean's image that gives you a choice of going stock or root.. Please send me a link to download it from.. All the links on his post are dead.. I have no way of asking Timmydean himself, since I don't have higher access.

Thanks in advance..


----------

